# Raws



## Sebqy (Dec 9, 2018)

How would I get raw steroid powder for home-brewing?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 9, 2018)

Amazon sells some pretty good raw powders


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> Amazon sells some pretty good raw powders



Hell yea and free delivery


----------



## Spongy (Dec 9, 2018)

Totally makes Amazon Prime worth it.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Dec 9, 2018)

eBay is pretty good to check it out they even do payment plans.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2018)

Sebqy said:


> How would I get raw steroid powder for home-brewing?



You can't go around asking random strangers questions like this.  You are quite literally asking to be scammed.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 9, 2018)

I asked this same question a while back. You wont believe what POB sent to my house......


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can't go around asking random strangers questions like this.  You are quite literally asking to be scammed.



PoB don't shut down this thread! It's hilarious


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I asked this same question a while back. You wont believe what POB sent to my house......



Delivery people HATE him!...


----------



## Viduus (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I asked this same question a while back. You wont believe what POB sent to my house......



Best part is two AA batteries later my wife was in heaven! Thanks POB!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Best part is two AA batteries later my wife was in heaven! Thanks POB!



Mine required a power inverter.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Mine required a power inverter.



Sybian for the win...


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Sybian for the win...



we know what vid is getting for his wife for xmas now, did she get you the ultra deluxe fleshlight in return?


----------



## Mythos (Dec 10, 2018)

Sebqy said:


> How would I get raw steroid powder for home-brewing?



Just keep asking around at Chinese restaurants.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 10, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Just keep asking around at Chinese restaurants.



You know...this might actually work


----------



## Viduus (Dec 10, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> we know what vid is getting for his wife for xmas now, did she get you the ultra deluxe fleshlight in return?



Not sure... all I saw on the box was “Fat Charlie says hello”


----------



## snake (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks like you guys ran another one off. Lol


----------



## Mythos (Dec 10, 2018)

He caught a beat down in Chinatown


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

I like it raw....


----------

